# Cars Thread



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 18, 2012)

if it is okay to post it here, Seeing as my hello was pretty much all interest in cars I thought it'd be welcoming to open a thread on cars, The good the bad the ugly the advanced the behind, the ones that taste like cheese and the ones that smell like cherries

all of em 

Go ahead


----------



## Validuz (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.chooseyouritem.com/classics/photos/16856000/16856438.jpg
My dreamcar is a Willy's M38a1 Jeep from 1955. It'd be a bad investment with the biting cold here for the most part of the year. But during the summer it'd be an absolute blast.
Was -SO- close to buying one for a damn good price. But i passed on the purchase in the last minute of the auction. I regret it every day -_-


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 18, 2012)

Uh, ok. 
My ride is a 87' Toyota Supra Turbo.
Did I do this right?
I can't tell 
http://imageshack.us/a/img252/6949/img20110122181719.jpg


----------



## DrewlyYours (Dec 18, 2012)

I drive a 99' Jeep Wrangler TJ Sport. 4.0 inline 6, 4 inch fabtech performace suspension lift, automatic tranny with beefed up tourque converter, shift kit and external cooling. 4.10 gear ratio, tires- 33.1250 R15 bfg AT's (love em!), aftermarket header, 9 inch K&N air filter, throttle body spacer, flow master muffler. Its my lil beast. And i love it! I'd like to get ahold of a Cherokee and rag it out. They're off road party machines. Room for 4 drunk folks, a cooler full of beer, tools and spare parts.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't really drive (No licence and such) But i've driven a 330bhp Subaru Impreza around a car park and a VW golf, 

Trust me, Golf is like a soothing massage to drive compared to the Impreza (Which in comparison is like having skullcutters slicing your nuts and ass off)


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 18, 2012)

I drive a Saturn Astra 5-door 2008 that my mom gave me when she got a new ford edge

it fairly weak, 1.8L 4-cylinder 16 valve that generates a whooping 138 hp.

but I'm OK with getting one of the best fuel economy i can get without getting a hybrid, and while it may not be fast, it drives like a sport car with it's AMAZING handling and sport suspension


----------



## Bulveye (Dec 18, 2012)

I drive a 2008 Nissan Versa. It has FOUR WHOLE cup holders as well as a trunk! Holy shit! What more could you need?


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 18, 2012)

My dad used to own a BMW 316I E2


----------



## Bando (Dec 18, 2012)

Currently don't have a car because lol poor college student.

Hopefully by May I'll have enough for a $3k Craigslist bucket o' fun. I'm wanting to find something along the lines of a  Miata, GC Impreza, or EF Civic. Basically something that I can do some mild modification to and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 18, 2012)

Bulveye said:


> I drive a 2008 Nissan Versa. It has FOUR WHOLE cup holders as well as a trunk! Holy shit! What more could you need?



the hell man

mine only has 3 cup holders ;^;


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 18, 2012)

I drive a 2007 Accord V6. It gets surprisingly good mpg for its size. I got 28 mpg on my last tank. The car is a beige as it gets, but I love her.


----------



## badlands (Dec 18, 2012)

my much loved landrover  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8176562/

1969 S2a

3.5 V8


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 18, 2012)

I drive a POS 3000 Montero Sport.

The IAC (Idle Air Control) is completely out of whackus so the car stalls if it gets below 1,000 RPM. 

...

So instead of fixing it I fucking tweaked the car so it always idles at 1,500 RPM. 

So my car has high blood pressure, I guess.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2012)

I drive a '69 Twinmill. Great mileage, but I can't see where I'm driving sometimes.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 18, 2012)

Man I was pretty into cars, years ago before I got into Furry. But alas, at 20 I don't even have a driver's license :c Though, over the years my parents have driven 3 Reanult ScÃ©nic MÃ©ganes, 2 Ford Fiestas and a '97 Fiat Punto (I found his doppelgagner! Ours only had 80,000 km on the meter when we got it in 2010, it was a sweet ride, pretty much unused and new). At the moment they're driving a shitty Japanese M-Segment. 
I guess while we're on the topic, I'll throw this out there and mention that my grandpa once drove a creme-colored Opel Ascona (looked exactly like this), the thing had no rear seatbelts... aaaah fond memories... so yeah, America, your cars look better than ours 

So, uh, I got no preference... I guess I'd rather drive a cute well-built European car so I'm pretty much fucked there.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 18, 2012)

Mazda 6 (atenza) that's missing a side-mirror.

Used to drive a 2001 Jeep Wrangler with a V8.

Dream car is a Subaru Impreza WRX, or a Ford El Camino.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 18, 2012)

My current daily driver is nothing special; '96 Ford ranger with the 3L V6, and automatic tranny. It does have a long bed, though, so it's nice for road trips since it's long enough for me to stretch out.

Now, if I had unlimited gas funds, this is what I'd buy; the 1977 International Scout II, with a manual tranny and 4WD. Such a good looking truck =3


----------



## Bulveye (Dec 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> the hell man
> 
> mine only has 3 cup holders ;^;


That's just inconvenient! When you have one cup holder full of change, one almost empty coffee cup you can't throw on the floor and one full coffee cup, where do you put your beer?


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome. Car threads. Love them.

Enyways, Toyotas. Lots of those 1980's toyota pickups. So far I have 6 now. One that is my pride and joy. 16 inches of lift, "double T" set up. 40's all the way around. 

Another one that has the IFS (independent front suspension) ripped out and straight axeled. With a small 9 inch lift. 

All the others are just street trucks that I drive every now and then. 

Future car build: A nissan 300z with an ls1 with a FAST efi ,kit tremec 6 speed tranny, and probably different struts and springs. The reason for putting in the ls1 is because its a aluminum built v8. The v6 that came with the car had a cast iron block with aluminum heads. That v6 does not have as much power possibilities and weighs more. By putting in the ls1 the weight ratio should get very close to a 50/50 balance. And that is great for drifting.


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 19, 2012)

I currently own a used 99 Chevy Blazer

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9486644/


----------



## Fernin (Dec 19, 2012)

Currently drive an old 96 Civic LX sedan. My husband and I are running down a 90s GTS Viper and e39 M5 this upcoming summer. Both less than 22k, so for the same price as a BOSS we can get arguable the best looking Viper and best M series car ever made. ;p


----------



## Fernin (Dec 19, 2012)

Bando said:


> Currently don't have a car because lol poor college student.
> 
> Hopefully by May I'll have enough for a $3k Craigslist bucket o' fun. I'm wanting to find something along the lines of a  Miata, GC Impreza, or EF Civic. Basically something that I can do some mild modification to and doesn't break the bank.



Find a good CRX Si. Often found for less than 2k and basically a front wheel drive Lotus handling wise, except without the breaking every 20 yards. They're all shits and giggles.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems alot of jeep fans in the fur-fandom. 
And also alot of dem pickups. 'Murica! :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 19, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Find a good CRX Si. Often found for less than 2k and basically a front wheel drive Lotus handling wise, except without the breaking every 20 yards. They're all shits and giggles.


My ex had a crx si, the thing was fun as hell to drive :3
So are Vipers, my friend let me drift his at the el toro air base where they film the American Top Gear.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> My ex had a crx si, the thing was fun as hell to drive :3
> So are Vipers, my friend let me drift his at the el toro air base where they film the American Top Gear.



Aye, CRX Si's are pretty fun stuff, lots of engines you can wiggle into the front (and rear http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3-iQ4BgvaQ ) of those little cars; lots of fun to be had. Vipers are all around a good time too, it's sweet that you can get ones in good shape for less than 30k now; lots of power and if driven nicely surprisingly good gas mileage.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 19, 2012)

I am going up for a test drive of a 1991 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 on the 27th. It has 134k miles, needs new seats, and a leaky brake boost vaccuum. These are just simple cosmetic repairs that should be easy to fix. 

Here are some specs on the car (stock):
Twin turbocharged 3.0 liter V6
4 wheel drive with active ride control
5 speed manual
0-60 in 5.4 seconds
300 bhp
4 wheel steering
top speed @ 155mph (with restrictor plate), and 170 (without restrictor plate)

What I plan to do is after I get all of the cosmetics fixed and replaced is to put a set of 19T turbos in it, put Enkei PF1 wheels in it, Toyo tires, HKS sequential BOV, racing clutch, racing flywheel, AEM boost gauges, cat-back exhaust, take the restrictor plate off, upgrade the intercoolers and radiator, put a carbon fiber hood on it, put racing brakes on it, have a manual 6 speed transmission in it, lower the ride height by about 1 inch, and redo the paint job on it.

So by the time I'm done upgrading it and everything, that car will FLY!! I'm thinking I can theoretically top it out at around 200mph and have over 600 bhp.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 19, 2012)

When I first saw the tile of this thread I thought it was going to be about a certain mediocre movie.


----------



## Avianbob (Dec 19, 2012)

I drive a 79 MGB heavily modified and fun to drive. Not fast but gets amazing gas mileage.
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/Avianbob/IMG_20121105_152820.jpg
I also have a 75 MGB limited edition. I'm about to rebuild the motor.
http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/Avianbob/IMG_20121008_183138.jpg
(the red on is the 75 MG LE)


----------



## Fernin (Dec 19, 2012)

Avianbob said:


> I drive a 79 MGB heavily modified and fun to drive. Not fast but gets amazing gas mileage.
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/Avianbob/IMG_20121105_152820.jpg
> I also have a 75 MGB limited edition. I'm about to rebuild the motor.
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/Avianbob/IMG_20121008_183138.jpg
> (the red on is the 75 MG LE)



=0

We actually came THAT close to buying an MG some time ago, but decided against it in favor of the CRX. X3


----------



## Saylor (Dec 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Uh, ok.
> My ride is a 87' Toyota Supra Turbo.
> Did I do this right?
> I can't tell
> http://imageshack.us/a/img252/6949/img20110122181719.jpg



I'm pretty sure that might beat my car as far as sexiness goes. I love Supras!! <3
Although I will admit that I have always found the MKIV to be a sexier car, but needless to say, that car is comparable to a MKIV as far as sexiness goes.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Dec 20, 2012)

2011 Mini Cooper S.

Good gas mileage, fast, and extremely maneuverable. I spent something like 3k on extras to. Upgraded sound system, sunroof, digital center screen, among other things.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5595187/


----------



## Saga (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone ever driven an old T-frame(?) [Where the roof is all glass except for a strip down the middle].
Those are fun to roll in. Glass rain, woohoo! :V


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 22, 2012)

Pipsqueak said:


> 2011 Mini Cooper S.
> 
> Good gas mileage, fast, and extremely maneuverable. I spent something like 3k on extras to. Upgraded sound system, sunroof, digital center screen, among other things.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5595187/



I know offtopic but i LOVE your furry suit

btw nice choice of colors on the car


----------



## Fernin (Dec 22, 2012)

Pipsqueak said:


> 2011 Mini Cooper S.
> 
> Good gas mileage, fast, and extremely maneuverable. I spent something like 3k on extras to. Upgraded sound system, sunroof, digital center screen, among other things.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5595187/


Fast is a bit of a stretch; quick would be a better term I think. ;p But otherwise I agree they are sweet little cars, except for that stupid dash lay out. That right there is the whole reason my husband and I passed on one a couple years ago.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 22, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> Anyone ever driven an old T-frame(?) [Where the roof is all glass except for a strip down the middle].
> Those are fun to roll in. Glass rain, woohoo! :V



I have!!! One of my friends had a gorgeous 1978 Pontiac Trans Am with the T-top roof like you are talking about. Beautiful car, except I found the glass kinda useless because I had to be extra careful while driving it, so my eyes were glued to the road and everything that was going on. But that car had so much torque!!! He let me do 1 hard pull on it and I swear I was burning rubber shifting into 3rd gear. I think he sold it 3 years ago for almost 40 grand. It really hurt to see that thing go away...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 22, 2012)

I've got my trusty old 1990 Benz 300SE. It's not fast, it's not flashy, and it's pretty tired in some respects, but I love the old nazi sled. And it's only a couple hundred miles from 290,000 miles.
I've also got a '74 Alfa Romeo GTV my dad and I restored in 2000-2002. The thing is so far from stock and it's an absolute blast to drive. Judging how the engine's been modified in a pretty typical way (C/R increase, euro cams, carburetors, etc), it's gone from 130HP stock to 155-160. I used to drive it daily, but the 2nd gear has worn out its synchronizer to the point where it's pretty difficult to drive around hills. Also I didn't exactly feel safe driving something around with the sturdiness of origami paper. March 2002: 1, 2, 3. Today


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 25, 2012)

My dream ride (real car)


----------



## Pipsqueak (Dec 26, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Fast is a bit of a stretch; quick would be a better term I think. ;p But otherwise I agree they are sweet little cars, except for that stupid dash lay out. That right there is the whole reason my husband and I passed on one a couple years ago.



What would you consider the cutoff for fast versus quick? Since it seems to be a semantic difference.

Also, as for the dash. Most people don't seem to know that the actual speedometer is a digital one immediately in front of the driver and mounted just above the steering wheel.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2012)

I just saw a video that made me drool of awesomeness and I have now decided that I am going to get my car to look like the one in the video. It is by far the most beautiful 3000GT I have ever seen. I love stock 3000GT's but the one I'm getting needs a good bit of work done to it anyways, so I have decided to make all of that work look beautiful and make the car individually mine so there won't be very many other cars like it. I still plan to do all of the other performance mods to it that I have already listed and I will put an AEM 2 step rev limiter on it too along with 5 point harnesses in it since it doesn't have any airbags in it.


----------



## SJ1208 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wish ii had a Pagani zonda with a v12 but I have 3 pickups and a '68 firbird with a v 8


----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2012)

SJ1208 said:


> Pagani zonda with a v12



Pics or you don't have it.

that is one of the most expensive and rarest cars you can possibly find. I know somebody who has a Zonda F and he says it is super hard to get one.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 29, 2012)

Pipsqueak said:


> What would you consider the cutoff for fast versus quick? Since it seems to be a semantic difference.
> 
> Also, as for the dash. Most people don't seem to know that the actual speedometer is a digital one immediately in front of the driver and mounted just above the steering wheel.



I've always considered the dividing line between quick and fast to be the division between the Ford Mustang and anything below it. The division between performance figures capability changes from small gaps to a huge gulf performance wise once you go past that dividing line. Essentially something like the 370z is the tip top of the 'quick' basket and the Mustang is the very bottom of the 'fast' one; the gap is also largely visible in the car's price (outliers like the 370s and WRX STi which are more expensive than they're worth, not withstanding).

My problem with the Mini's interior is that garish speedo in the middle of the console, it takes up too much space, is hideously ugly, and quite distracting. Beyond that aspect though the interior isn't too bad.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Dec 29, 2012)

Oddly enough, the Mini Cooper S actually out performs the base Mustang in many aspects. As for the center speedometer, I went with the option that has it used as a large LCD screen. It still functions as a speedometer by having a small tab that rotates along the circumference- rather that a needle.


----------



## Saga (Dec 29, 2012)

SJ1208 said:


> Pagani zonda with a v12


 Suuuurreee. And I have an Ariel Atom.
EDIT: You changed it to _wish _I had a pagani. so. ok.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 29, 2012)

Pipsqueak said:


> Oddly enough, the Mini Cooper S actually out performs the base Mustang in many aspects.



I was about to say you're severely delusional if you think the Cooper S outperforms a Mustang in any effective aspect; and then I remembered that V6 Mustangs exist. But even then I still think the V6 Mustang is above the Cooper S is pretty much any respect aside from MPG.


EDIT: I did some reading and it turns out I'm correct. In top speed, acceleration (both standing and rolling), and grip the V6 Mustang beats out the Mini Cooper S. The Mini has the MPG edge, but when it comes to performance the front wheel drive and 181hp/170tq vs 305hp/280tq just aren't enough to keep up with the Mustang's pace, though in the Mini's defense most sources put it's lateral grip only .11 off the Mustang, and for a FWD 0.84g isn't bad at all.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 29, 2012)

VeeDubs baby XD. I currently own a 1991 Jetta Carat and previously owned a 1986 VW Golf. Fun cars to drive and to work on =D

My old ride (miss her dearly) - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My new ride -


----------



## Ames (Dec 30, 2012)

My '91 MR2 turbo (at an autocross event).

Stuff:

 >ATS racing CT27 turbo
 >ATS racing dual map ECU (with map for race gas)
 >WolfKatz side feed fuel rail
 >Toyota Supra 550cc injectors
 >Grimmspeed manual boost controller
 >EMS intake
 >3" Berk Technology downpipe
 >3" exhaust (2x 7" magnaflow cans, actually sounds like a real car and not a rice rocket)
 +various other smaller things


No cat + open exhaust + more aggressive map = that delicious scent of planet-destroying pollution...

Currently  running 15 psi of boost, making ~250hp to the wheels.  Haven't tried  running 20 psi on race gas yet, should be pretty crazy.  

I've got a laundry list of stuff I'd like to do sometime:
>aftermarket intercooler (thinking Spearco core)
>aftermarket intake manifold
>water/meth injection
>find a set of coilovers and staggered 17" wheels so I can run a suspension geometry adjustment kit
>find a cheap set of sway bars
>replace clutch/flywheel
>rebuild transmission, install LSD (thinking about a Quaife helical unit, too bad they're expensive as shit)
>SO MUCH MORE


Fuck this thing is such a money vacuum.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 30, 2012)

JamesB said:


> My '91 MR2 turbo (at an autocross event).
> 
> Stuff:
> 
> ...



Damn you have invested a lot of time and love into your car; mad respect. 

Love these types of MR2's. The 1999-2007 models lack that flare that this gen has.


----------



## Ames (Dec 31, 2012)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> Damn you have invested a lot of time and love into your car; mad respect.
> 
> Love these types of MR2's. The 1999-2007 models lack that flare that this gen has.



Looks-wise, yeah everyone agrees that mk3 mr2s are rather horrid.  I do think they look decent with a hardtop and some sort of headlight conversion kit, though.

Performance-wise, apart from the shit engine, mk3 mr2s are absolutely fantastic.  Well-engineered suspension, excellent and terribly underrated platform.  Swap in a 2zz and you've got a budget Lotus.


----------



## Sam (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to see some car guru's in here. I myself have a Nissan 300zx N/A.
stillen exhaust, AEM intake, Staggard set of Gram Lights. 

I honestly just blew my motor at an event, picked up a new N/A motor and TT long block for under 500the bucks! So its gonna be a fun build once I get that TT motor going. Does anyone have a favorite when it comes to suspension related parts? I really havent dabbled with suspension other than coilovers, which I have a set already to put on the car.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 31, 2012)

Sam said:


> Good to see some car guru's in here. I myself have a Nissan 300zx N/A.
> stillen exhaust, AEM intake, Staggard set of Gram Lights.
> 
> I honestly just blew my motor at an event, picked up a new N/A motor and TT long block for under 500the bucks! So its gonna be a fun build once I get that TT motor going. Does anyone have a favorite when it comes to suspension related parts? I really havent dabbled with suspension other than coilovers, which I have a set already to put on the car.



What type of performance do you want it to do? Because that could mean adjusting 3 basic adjustments on your front end: Camber, Toe-in/toe-out, Caster. 

Camber is the adjustment of how your far away your tires are from 90 degrees in correlation to the road (imagine looking as if you were being run over by the wheel). A negative camber will increase grip while taking corners. A camber of zero (wheels at a perfect 90 degree angle) will increase grip in a straight line. 

Toe-in/toe-out is the adjustment of how far in or out your wheels are pointing horizontally in correlation with the body (imagine as if looking from above the car). A positive toe-in will increase cornering ability, but will also wear your tires out faster. A higher toe-out will reduce tire wear and make the car more stable in a straight line, but will also give the car a tendency to veer back and forth on the road. 

Caster is the angular adjustment of how far away from vertical your wheels are (imagine looking at the hub caps). A perfect example of caster is best seen on street bikes and choppers with the front wheel being way out in front of the handle bars. A higher caster on a car will improve it's directional stability and reduces its tendency to wander. Too much caster will make the steering heavier and less responsive. 

I hope this helps you for what you want to do with your car.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah, suspension tuning; a dark art even among car folks. XD


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 31, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Ah, suspension tuning; a dark art even among car folks. XD


I've tried to comprehend it in the past. The most I've ever managed to figure out is that some cars look good dumped and some don't.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2013)

Comprehending the concept of suspension tuning isn't that hard. Knowing what you're doing so you don't mess eveything up is. 

If you do something wrong with it like a wrong adjustment, you could end up spending thousands to have a guy come and fix it. It truely is a dark art among car enthusiasts.


----------



## Saga (Jan 1, 2013)

Playing Russian roulette with your car *and* your wallet.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> Does anyone have a favorite when it comes to suspension related parts?.



I don't really know what else to say since its a car I'm not 100% familiar with since I don't know the exact set-up of a 300ZX. I would recommend trying to tune the car's suspension before you do aftermarket suspension parts so you can get a better feel for what exactly you are looking for. 

But I can tell you what I would recommend for tires. I would recommend Toyo tires. They have insane grip and still last a relatively reasonable amount of time. They are designed to loads of grip on the track and on the daily road. They can be a bit noisy. But it is well worth your money's worth. You may also want to work with the transmission gear ratios since you blew your motor up. 

I would also start lowering the car's weight too by putting light seats in it, redoing the upholstery, using lighter wheels(Enkei makes great aftermarket lightweight wheels), lightweight carbon fiber hood, take the back seats out, and then add an aluminum roll cage in it to make it safer. 

These will all improve your car's handling a bunch too. I hope this and my other posts have helped you.


----------



## Sam (Jan 1, 2013)

I've actually heard nothing but good things about Toyo tires. Last time I was at the track, I saw plenty of cars changing out sets of tires, a lot of them were Toyo brand tires. But anyways my end goal isn't to make a track monster, it's more of a weekend warrior type deal where I beat on it have fun on an event and if it runs the next day - I'm takin' it to work! I've had my upholstery done once and now ( Although it was more aesthetic than it was weight related. ) that my seats are finally falling apart I did think about Corbeau seats - I've sat in them before and they aren't horrible. Definately not something I want to road trip on.

As far as wheels and tires go, I had a pretty good deal to get a set of rear 265/40/18's that are continentals - they look like they would be pretty grippy tires. Along with my Rays, they are the 57F's which are  pretty light wheels. RPF1's though.... I hear those are a pretty nice and inexpensive wheel.( I'm secretly looking for sets though my roommate hates them now. ) But thanks for your time Saylor, good tips!


----------



## Ames (Jan 2, 2013)

Suspension really is a deeper field than most realize.  Being involved  with Formula SAE, I can tell you that it's countless hours of hard study  to even begin to grasp the bare basics.  Slip angle, roll center, roll  moment, etc.
I've taken a four-day vehicle dynamics seminar for  Formula SAE, and I still consider myself completely green when it comes  to the subject.  

That being said, virtually nobody gets that  deep when it comes to adjusting the suspension on street cars.  I'd  imagine you would be more than content with good tires, ~1-1.25" drop on  coilovers, and a stiffer set of sway bars.

For my car, I am  extremely fortunate in that much of the MR2 community is well-educated  in the field of suspension geometry.  There's even a fellow Formula  SAE-bro who's developed a complete suspension geometry adjustment kit  for my car.  It completely changes the way the car behaves.  Better  camber curves, reduced bump steer, roll center relocation, reduced roll  center migration, all that jazz.  Already made the down payment for it,  can't wait to get it on.  Suspension-wise, I'd estimate at least $3,500  of parts before I'm "finished."


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 2, 2013)

I drive this: http://imganuncios.mitula.net/pontiac_g5_sedan_4d_96714750362571133.jpg

I have way too many dream cars to even begin listing but this is probably the top:
http://s.images.boldride.com/subaru/2011/subaru-impreza-wrx-sti-5-door-1308587444-774.jpg


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2013)

Delta Fox said:


> I drive this: http://imganuncios.mitula.net/pontiac_g5_sedan_4d_96714750362571133.jpg


Who needs a Subaru when you have a sexy Pontiac?


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 2, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Who needs a Subaru when you have a sexy Pontiac?



You can have the Pontiac if you like it so much


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 3, 2013)

I don;t drive myself but mum is currently driving a 2001 Kia Rio which I hate. Don't get me wrong for a cheap car it runs and drives well but it's classed as a station wagon (or estate car in Britian) and has a measly 1.3 liter four pot which means it's biggest gutless piece of shit I have ever ridden in. And both rear shock absorbers are now fucked and need replacing for it's annual MOT test. She swapped it at a used car dealership and the same day the exhausted developed a big blow at the cat converter. Someone had bodged up a hole with that exhaust putty shit (useless stuff, always falls out) and as mum hit a bump on the car park outside it must have fell out. It didn't cost much to fix but that isn't the point, then one rear shock started to knock badly as well, all within the first week of owning it and now both rear shocks knock after two months. I think she should have kept her Nissan personally. 


Dad still drives his Mitsubishi Pajero (aka Shogun in some places) It's old (I forget the exact year but I believe it's in the 90's) but dad loves it and looks after it. It's always passed it's MOT each year with only needing a couple niggly bits done for it to pass. 

My sisters BF got a VW Golf (1999 I think) after selling his first car which was a Vauxhall Corsa 1 liter 3 cylinder. He got this at the same time mom got her Kia crap heap and imo he was mugged off too. When he and my sister went to look at it it wasn't drivable due to a leaking gearbox which apparently had leaked gearbox oil over the clutch and fly wheel as well. So despite not being able to test drive it she persuaded him to buy it cause she liked it and wanted it. Anyway he has it towed home and has the leak fixed but when he drives it back from the garage the final drive blew and popped a hole in gearbox casing. So, he goes out and buys a new gearbox and has it fitted. Works fine apart from developing an electrical issue where he'd start it at night, turn the lights on which would dimm out then the car would die. Turned out there was a wire shorting somewhere (which I told him but he didn't listen lol).

Then his car had an MOT test done and failed due to a fault on the engine (I wondered why it rattled) So what does he do? buy an engine with low miles on it from a breakers yard and fits it. Okay so he's spent more money fixing it than what he spent buying the car but I guess he now has a sweet car to run around in. I also guess as he doesn't plan on selling the car for quite sometime it was worth fixing.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 5, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Someone had bodged up a hole with that exhaust putty shit (useless stuff, always falls out) and as mum hit a bump on the car park outside it must have fell out.



I once tried to fix a rust hole in the muffler of a 93 Mercedes wagon we bought with this stuff. Worked pretty well until two of the three ignition coil burned out and it blew it out. Now the car has a whole new exhaust system front to back, including new catalytic converter, and we're still not sure if it passed its smog test.


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 5, 2013)

my dream car is a 1970's dodge challenger with a white paint job and a black racing stripe ;____; so beautiful


----------



## Fernin (Jan 5, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> I once tried to fix a rust hole in the muffler of a 93 Mercedes wagon we bought with this stuff. Worked pretty well until two of the three ignition coil burned out and it blew it out. Now the car has a whole new exhaust system front to back, including new catalytic converter, and we're still not sure if it passed its smog test.



When my old CRX developed exhaust system issues I solved it by taking a pipe saw to it and cutting off the system save for the cat. XD Thankfully in colorado it was old enough to not have to be smogged at the time. Also ended up making a nice sound to boot; little engines can sound pretty vicious when allowed to make their honest sounds and not piped through a trashcan exhaust.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> I once tried to fix a rust hole in the muffler of a 93 Mercedes wagon we bought with this stuff. Worked pretty well until two of the three ignition coil burned out and it blew it out. Now the car has a whole new exhaust system front to back, including new catalytic converter, and we're still not sure if it passed its smog test.



I once used some to patch a small hole in the exhaust pipe of a Mondeo mom had. I followed the instructions on the pack down to the letter, mom took it out once that day and it blew straight out, so exhaust repair putty stuff isn't my first option of repair if I can avoid it. You can get exhaust bandages which work way better for pipes.


----------



## Ames (Jan 5, 2013)

Man, you guys are making me apprehensive.  I've gotta get my car smogged again next year, but I've got a full 3" exhaust from the turbo back and no cat haha.  Also upgraded fuel system and aftermarket ECU with a more aggressive tune doesn't help, either.

You could tell my car wouldn't pass smog from 20 feet away.  It stinks that bad at idle.

Better find somebody I can bribe conduct proper business with.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2013)

JamesB said:


> Man, you guys are making me apprehensive.  I've gotta get my car smogged again next year, but I've got a full 3" exhaust from the turbo back and no cat haha.  Also upgraded fuel system and aftermarket ECU with a more aggressive tune doesn't help, either.
> 
> You could tell my car wouldn't pass smog from 20 feet away.  It stinks that bad at idle.
> 
> Better find somebody I can bribe conduct proper business with.



Why don't you put the cat back in and obey the fucking law for once.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 5, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Why don't you put the cat back in and obey the fucking law for once.



The responsible voice in my head agrees with you whole heartedly, the guy car voice wants me to tell you to go to hell and take your cataclyic converters with you. XD


@JamesB: Do what I do, get a removable pipe in place of the cat so you can bolt the cat back in for smog then unbolt once you get back home. X3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2013)

Fernin said:


> The responsible voice in my head agrees with you whole heartedly, the guy car voice wants me to tell you to go to hell and take your cataclyic converters with you. XD
> 
> 
> @JamesB: Do what I do, get a removable pipe in place of the cat so you can bolt the cat back in for smog then unbolt once you get back home. X3



Why not put the cat back in just for the test? That is what some people do.


----------



## Ames (Jan 6, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Why don't you put the cat back in and obey the fucking law for once.


Because the factory cat is stupidly restrictive, heavy and enormous.  Biggest reason I took it out was just how stupidly big it was.  My new 3" downpipe is like half the overall size of the factory downpipe/cat.  On a car with an already-cramped engine bay (lol mid-engined), freeing up space is miraculously useful when it comes to doing work.

also fuck the police :V



Fernin said:


> @JamesB: Do what I do, get a removable pipe in place of the cat so you can bolt the cat back in for smog then unbolt once you get back home. X3





Randy-Darkshade said:


> Why not put the cat back in just for the test? That is what some people do.



On my car, the cat is integrated with the downpipe, right after the turbo.
I've still got my factory downpipe with the cat sitting in my closet, but fuck this thing weighs like 40lbs, it's a cast iron monstrosity.  Also putting it on is pretty painful since I've got remove a ton of stuff to fit it in, like the a/c compressor.  Again, it's BIG.
I could do it without too much trouble, but even then I can't be sure I'll pass due to my aftermarket ecu and larger injectors.

I think I'll pass on all that and just drive up to San Francisco where I can get it "smogged" by a friend's close acquaintance.


----------



## Kinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Oooh, cars, I'll play ^.^

I've not done too much lately in terms of modifying but trading out fur cons for track days more recently as I've gotten some of furry out of my system since prior to going to cons I exclusively participated in road course / autocross events.

My 93 MR2 Turbo (JDM Gen3 3SGTE, GT3071R, 1000cc injectors, Hydra Nemsis EMS, Tein flex, Sparco, partial rollcage, etc etc) http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2736/4395130259_47ec82e6d4_b.jpg My response to JDM Bubble Shift knobs, since being a friend of the people at Bad Dragon: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8428/7635043232_70d5553e18_b.jpg And its last pic, one week after sold to a friend: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7192/6917822913_d09e1fa26b_b.jpg

The 04 350Z Touring with added Nismo S-tune Ver.1 parts, it was fun but kind of boring, got rid of it after two years: http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/224125_1044819651473_3822_n.jpg

Got out of cars for a little while, and just drove a 330i M Sport (ZHP) 6spd , added Bilstein coilover, aggressive fitting iForged Daytona wheels. http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6798306284_3ed2e71c9d_b.jpg

Then got back into cars after two years of that 330i and replaced it with an M3 Competition (Eibach / Sachs suspension, TMS pulley set, UUC shifter, powdercoated wheels gloss charcoal, Michelin Pilot Super Sport 235/35 and 275/30ZR19s)  Been complacent but probably going to order the smoked corner lenses, and matte black kidney grills & side vents. http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8070/8214210905_40ab2d9ff3_h.jpg http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8075/8328832870_ba81f2cedd_b.jpg

So as you can tell I've been quite a car guy for a while, cool to meet more ^^


----------



## Fernin (Jan 6, 2013)

The BMW is quite handsome, I like it. Not a fan of the Nissan though; and I feel sorry for what happened to the MR2, love 2nd gens. But then again with the dick shift I feel karma had a hand in its death. X3


----------



## Kinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Fernin said:


> The BMW is quite handsome, I like it. Not a fan of the Nissan though; and I feel sorry for what happened to the MR2, love 2nd gens. But then again with the dick shift I feel karma had a hand in its death. X3



Thanks! Only had that temporary for lulz factor, otherwise drove and sold it with a TRD knob.



JamesB said:


> On my car, the cat is integrated with the downpipe, right after the turbo.
> I've still got my factory downpipe with the cat sitting in my closet, but fuck this thing weighs like 40lbs, it's a cast iron monstrosity.  Also putting it on is pretty painful since I've got remove a ton of stuff to fit it in, like the a/c compressor.  Again, it's BIG.
> I could do it without too much trouble, but even then I can't be sure I'll pass due to my aftermarket ecu and larger injectors.
> 
> I think I'll pass on all that and just drive up to San Francisco where I can get it "smogged" by a friend's close acquaintance.



Mine passed with flying colors having a Berk 3" cat-less DP with an aftermarket HFC welded into the B pipe on a Greddy SP exhaust.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 6, 2013)

1964 1st generation Ford Mustang:
http://www.allfordmustangs.com/articlemanager/uploads/1/first_generation_mustangs_remain_popular.jpg


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 6, 2013)

Kinney said:


> Oooh, cars, I'll play ^.^
> 
> I've not done too much lately in terms of modifying but trading out fur cons for track days more recently as I've gotten some of furry out of my system since prior to going to cons I exclusively participated in road course / autocross events.
> 
> ...


Goddamn what did your friend do to that poor mr2?


----------



## Ames (Jan 7, 2013)

Kinney said:


> My 93 MR2 Turbo (JDM Gen3 3SGTE, GT3071R, 1000cc injectors, Hydra Nemsis EMS, Tein flex, Sparco, partial rollcage, etc etc) http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2736/4395130259_47ec82e6d4_b.jpg My response to JDM Bubble Shift knobs, since being a friend of the people at Bad Dragon: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8428/7635043232_70d5553e18_b.jpg And its last pic, one week after sold to a friend: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7192/6917822913_d09e1fa26b_b.jpg



That's... unfortunate.  It's always sad hearing about  other MR2s getting wrecked.  They're already relatively uncommon, sucks  how stuff like this still happens on such a regular basis.  

Can't see much of the front, but that looks like at least a 60 mph impact.  How fast was he going?
Just goes to show where reckless driving on the street can land you.

I'd imagine you were able to recuperate much of the loss by parting the car out?  That's a pretty pricey setup.



Kinney said:


> Mine passed with flying colors having a Berk 3" cat-less DP with an  aftermarket HFC welded into the B pipe on a Greddy SP exhaust.



I'm using a Berk downpipe too, beautiful thing.  

I've got a  3" stainless TKO exhaust copy (still uses magnaflow parts, works great,  sounds great, but built LIKE UTTER SHIT), so it wouldn't be hard finding  a spare b-pipe to chop up and weld a cat to.  I might try that.


----------



## Ames (Jan 8, 2013)

Doublepost, but meh.  This thread's too slow and needs a bump anyway.

Changed out my door speakers and tweeters today.

Old speakers- After over two decades, the speaker gaskets were completely GONE.  And I was wondering why they sounded like absolute shit.

New speakers- Nothing too fancy, just a set of $40 Sony 2-way speakers.  Probably should've taken pics BEFORE I put them in...  Also a $40 pair of Sony tweeters.

Still got two rear speakers and a subwoofer to replace, but thankfully those aren't completely gone yet.


----------

